# Prop help needed



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Powertec SRA3 is the easy button. Probably a 10x11,12,or 13 depending on weight and speed/holeshot goals. Call them, they will exchange them for a small fee if you want to try another pitch.


----------



## Israel luis (Nov 25, 2015)

Bob/FLA said:


> I've got an Evinrude 30hp with a stock prop on a 16' jon boat. I want to put a cupped stainless on it to stop blowout and get a better grab.
> Any suggestions?
> Thanks
> Bob


if you are interested I have a PowerTech Stainless SRA3 blade 15 Pitch that will fit your Evinrude


----------



## Bob/FLA (Jun 25, 2018)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Powertec SRA3 is the easy button. Probably a 10x11,12,or 13 depending on weight and speed/holeshot goals. Call them, they will exchange them for a small fee if you want to try another pitch.


Thanks!


----------



## Bob/FLA (Jun 25, 2018)

Israel luis said:


> if you are interested I have a PowerTech Stainless SRA3 blade 15 Pitch that will fit your Evinrude


Great! 
7276411688


----------

